# Management Company in liquidation



## neil555 (27 Apr 2010)

Hi all, 

I have found this forum trying to get information about liquidation of a management company, so thought I'd try and ask!

I am trying to find out what the situation is likely to be when a management company goes into liquidation. The flat is in a converted mill, about 100 flats, with a mortgage on the leasehold. Apparently there are now "complications about the freehold" but nobody can say anymore than that, and that there may be a new maintenance contract in place by the autumn.

I know a bank wouldn't lend at the moment so would struggle selling, but from a point of view of owning the flat, what is the worst case scenario of what could happen?

Thanks in advance, Neil


----------



## 10amwalker (27 Apr 2010)

Neil,

Is the managing agent in liquidation- I don't think your management company can go into liquidation. If you want to send me pm with the name of your management company I will try to assist with some information.

Perhaps it is the developer that is gone into liquidation ?

Do you know who the directors of your management company are ?

Also look at www.apartmentowners.ie


----------



## mathepac (27 Apr 2010)

OP I suspect you're UK-based. This is an Irish site and if I am correct, you may not get access to the expertise / experience you need.


----------



## neil555 (27 Apr 2010)

mathepac, yes I am UK based, I did see a lot of Ireland based posts, but did not realise it was Irish specifically. Thanks very much, I will try and find a UK equivalent forum!


----------

